# Flashcard Shops and Gift Cards



## ars25 (Jan 13, 2015)

Soo my dilemma is that when ever i try to use my Master Card Gift card on a Flash card site it says something along the lines of  "Sorry,payment is failure,please pay again !" and was wandering can you use a gift card on flashcard shops also if you are wondering i have enough to buy the item but it still gives me the error any help would be nice


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 13, 2015)

Make sure the site accepts Master Card debit cards in general. Those prepaid cards are essentially debit cards, so any site that will take Master Card will take the prepaid giftcard. I've actually come across a few flashcard sellers that don't take Master Card for whatever reason, not sure why.


----------



## ars25 (Jan 13, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Make sure the site accepts Master Card debit cards in general. Those prepaid cards are essentially debit cards, so any site that will take Master Card will take the prepaid giftcard. I've actually come across a few flashcard sellers that don't take Master Card for whatever reason, not sure why.


the ones i've been trying do allow master card but if they don't allow me to make a purchase by tomorrow then the card has has a online purchase fee that is not even mentioned anywhere on the package or website


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 13, 2015)

I believe it has something to do with the address verification, because those gift cards dont have an address attached to them, some stores check it


----------



## ars25 (Jan 13, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> I believe it has something to do with the address verification, because those gift cards dont have an address attached to them, some stores check it


 
could be but i have been reading up on it and apparently the website they give you doesn't always activate the card so i have to call customer support to see if the damm thing is activated. but sadly i have to wait until tomorrow since i don't have a phone to call them on. apart from that the cards website tells you to put in your address to prevent that from happening.


----------



## TLSS_N (Jan 15, 2015)

My first flash kit was bought this way, I used realhotstuff and it worked out great. Ironically, I used a old name and was doing it from a damn hotel but I got it shipped!


----------

